# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Oh.. Can A... Da

## Jelly Bean

It is cold. It is freeze ya, da det, cold. I had to check in on Forum today to warm up. Canada is winter. It is a huge land mass with so much diversity. But now lakes, streams, ponds, marshes, brooks, canals, hills, mountains, valleys, even some parts of the ocean, everything froze solid. And this winter most provinces are all into record breaking deep freezes, west, central and east. Like, wrap up your face going out cold, cause you'll freeze in 60 seconds. Get the picture? Here I sit on the most easterly tip of Canada in Newfoundland. If my small land mass, the Avalon Peninsula including St. John's, broke off, we just might drift on down Florida Keys, and with a good breeze, zoom, pull right into Jamaica. Attach to the Cliffs cause we have same kinds here. I have just come through a period of Naaa not going out today. -14 is too cold. Oh, and by the way, I can do that, because I am recovering from a double knee replacement. Why not, nothing to do this time of year anyway, turning 60 and not even a party. Ahhh rough. Yep, I survived that, so I feel I should win a trip to Jamaica or something similar? Boy am I feeling sorry for myself today. Hahaha. And..Sing...Too Much Time On My Hands. lol Back to the weather. The temps have gone up. It is warm today, around -5 cause a storm is blowing out there now. Winds will reach about 115km later on. It's snowing out across the Atlantic Ocean probably right across to Portugal or UK. Hopefully, so the accumulation won't be more than 20-25cm and shovelling Wednesday, when it's over, will be minimal. I know what you're thinking. Forget that, can't hop a flight and boot on er down, all that shut down too. Fingers crossed we won't lose our power. Sooo... I'm imagining...Getting off the plane and walking through the long corridors smelling the tropical air and feeling butterflies of excitement. Forget the immigration and all that. I'm here... I don't care... Take me to Negril. Now it's your turn. Pleeaase send me a few pictures so I can enjoy my tropical moment. Hahaha Only in Canada!!

----------

